

A missing raptor and the Mojolicious user experience (Perl) - kraih
http://blog.kraih.com/a-missing-raptor-and-the-mojolicious-user-exp

======
marcusramberg
It's refreshing to see Perl web design that doesn't look like it was made in
the 90s.

